# StillBirths, Neo-Natal Loss & SID's?!



## DiddyDons

Hi everyone! I was just wondering how many people on this forum have sadly lost a baby dues due still birth or SID's etc?!

:hugs: to everyone!

Donna xxx

_&#9829;__Sophie's Website__&#9829;_
_
_​


----------



## LoraLoo

As you already know, I lost my princess Eve in Dec 2007. She was 5 days old. We had put her to bed as normal and woke to find she had died. Cot death was presumed but a Postmortem showed she had caught the Meningococcal bacteria (which 1 in 10 of us carry in the back of our throats and noses) which lead to Septicaemia, which eventually caused complete organ failure :cry:

https://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/4/13/olcalo/f_evepics031m_f179355.jpg


----------



## suzan

Am sorry for your losses :cry:
:hug:


----------



## hayley x

My baby died Tuesday morning (7th April 09) We changed his nappy, 2 hours later I woke up to go to him although he wasnt crying and found he had died :( Its being called SIDS now but obviously we dont have our swab results as they take forever. Soooo sorry for your losses :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tasha

Hey Donna, you know I am here and Honey was stillborn at 36 weeks and 6 days (due to be induced the next day) due to medical negligence x


----------



## DiddyDons

hayley x said:


> My baby died Tuesday morning (7th April 09) We changed his nappy, 2 hours later I woke up to go to him although he wasnt crying and found he had died :( Its being called SIDS now but obviously we dont have our swab results as they take forever. Soooo sorry for your losses :hugs: xxx


I am so sorry Hayley! I really am! If you ever want to talk im here for you! 
Im sure we all are! :hugs:




LoraLoo said:


> As you already know, I lost my princess Eve in Dec 2007. She was 5 days old. We had put her to bed as normal and woke to find she had died. Cot death was presumed but a Postmortem showed she had caught the Meningococcal bacteria (which 1 in 10 of us carry in the back of our throats and noses) which lead to Septicaemia, which eventually caused complete organ failure :cry:
> 
> https://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/4/13/olcalo/f_evepics031m_f179355.jpg


:hugs: to you Lora...I am so sorry babe! I love seeing that picture of Eve, shes such a beautiful girl!

Tash :hugs: to you to babe! Hope your doing "ok" 

Donna xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

On the 28th of this month it will be 11 yrs since I lost Hope at 26wks due to preterm labour brought on by premature rupture membranes ...It does get eaiser but u never forget 
:hugs:


----------



## Snowball

Beau was stillborn at 21 weeks due to placental abruption.


----------



## NickyT75

I lost Sophie due to premature rupture of membranes caused by a partial abruption :sad2: on 29th April 2008 (will be her 1st birthday this month)

She was born alive at 19wks gestation but her lungs weren't developed & as she was below the 24wks cut off point the hospital let her die as she didnt stand a chance of survival :sad2:

:hug: to everyone who has suffered a loss 

I pray that we all have healthy pregnancies in future & get our much wanted healthy babies very soon xx


----------



## CarCam

I am so sorry for all of your losses. My heart just aches for all of you.


----------



## milkmachine

i lost my first baby at 29weeks in feb 07 its classed as an IUD - inter utrine death- i had at 28week growth scan went back for another scan a few days later and she had died i gave birth to her three days later via induction. she was named skyela. i now have a healthy 4 month old daughter i had a missed m/c inbetween the two..... it is possible to get a happy ending xx


----------



## Jemma_x

I gave birth at 21+3 in july 08 to our little girl Lauren, she was born alive but she was only with us for 15 minutes, there was no actually reason given for me going into pre-term labour which just makes it harder.


----------



## natasja32

I gave birth to Bodhi on 13th March 09. He was born sleeping at 36.4 weeks due to placental abruption.:cry: Mummy loves and missess you my darling! xxxx


----------



## smith87999

I am soooooo sorry for all of your losses... It makes me so very sad :cry:.. and it breaks my heart... :hugs:


----------



## honey08

ladies im so so sry for ur losses, i cant even begin to imagine wot uv been/going thro,jsut wish u all the happiness in the future and make ur LO proud of there mammys xx


----------



## eclipse

OMG this post is breaking my heart! *hugs* to all of you and your angels!


----------



## sukisam

I lost my first baby Emily at 24 weeks she was stillborn, 20/3/99. Thought I'd never breathe/smile/live again but I did/do. I now have Millie, 9 + Josh 6. About to try for no 4 after husband's vasectomy reversal next month.
The pain does get to a manageable level and you learn to live with it but you never stop loving + missing your baby
Sorry for all your losses
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## v2007

My daughter Taylor died on the 13th July 2007 due to cord entanglement x6, she was born sleeping on the 16th July. :cry:

Perfect in everyway. 

:hug::hug::hug::hug:

V xxxx


----------



## orange-sox

I lost Seb at 20+5 weeks on 25th Feb 09, it's classed as a miscarriage in a way, but to me that is not a miscarriage at all... I gave birth to my baby, I held him, I had to leave him behind. I still have no cause of death, but my midwife is certain it was caused by the placental lakes which were dismissed as nothing to worry about a week before my darling boy went to heaven.


----------



## jacky24

I lost CJ at 37weeks and 2days, due to placental Ubrupture, he was delivered via c-section and then only confirmed he had died 6hours prior to delivery. My angel son i never saw, or held..

OH said he was a true ANGEL, perfect in every way. 6.16pounds and 56cm...:hug:

Sorry for all you losses... Our ANGELS are playing in heaven:hugs:


----------



## peanutsmommy

Im So Sorry For All Your Losses I Wish All Of You The Best I Cant Even Begin To Think About How You Feel But You All Are Strong And Couragous Women To Share Your Stories So Openly I Admire You All


----------



## jo_79

I gave birth to Hollie at 29 weeks, had reduced movements at 28 weeks which the MW dismissed as it was "still too early to feel constant movement" had a sudden gush of blood on 28th dec about 10pm to then find out via a scan at midnight that my little girls heart had stopped :cry: They gave me tablets to induce labour and sent me home, told me to come back when i couldnt cope with the pain!! I gave birth to her on 29th December 05 @ 5.56pm she weighed 2lb 2oz. The reason was the cord was tangled up which cut off all supplies to her. I still hold resentment 3 years later towards the MW's involved even though they kept telling me they couldnt have done anything about it.


----------



## 2yrsandwaiting

I justed want to say how sorry I am for all your losses, I can not even begin to image what it was and still is like for you to go through .And I agree with peanutsmommy you are very brave to tell your stories.My heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## oxSarahxo

Hello, I'm in this group too. 

My daughter Jessica was born 3rd oct 2008 by emergency c section and died at 7 hours old. 

x


----------



## londongirl19

Heaven is filled with your little angels... thank you for sharing your stories - each and every one of them breaks my heart - i am so sorry for your losses :hug:


----------



## Sovereign

I'm in tears after reading your stories, you are all so brave and I cannot imagine what you have all been through. Big hugs to you all and your angel babies. May they rest in peace. x


----------



## lcside

Hi everyone, my first child William was stillborn at 38 weeks on 2nd June 2007 due to cord entanglement. I went to bed, he had the hiccups and was kicking normally but when I woke in the morning I felt no movement. My poor boy got tangled up in the cord while I was sleeping. He was perfect and weighed 5lb 5oz. 

I now have a little girl Erin who is 9 months old - a lovely little sister for William. 
Hugs to you all. xx


----------



## Bunnipowder

I had my baby boy Callum 3rd October 2008 weighing 9lb 14 oz everything seemed fine at first and then he started fitting and was on life support for the 5 days of his little life, post mortem revealed he had brain damage that was from a problem possible with the cord getting tangled towards the end of my pregnancy cutting off oxygen to his brain and heart resulting in the brain damage. Always be my little boy xxxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Your stories fill me with tears.

:hug: for you all xxxx


----------



## DiddyDons

I am so sorry everyone... I didnt realise there were so many of us that have had stillbirths, SID's, Neo natal and other losses :cry::cry: Its not fair! 
Im sure all of our babies are playing happily together...but I wish they could all be with us :cry:

Donna xxx

_&#9829;Proud Mummy To Sophie, An Angel Born Perfectly Into Heaven! 31.01.08 &#9829;
&#9829;Sophie's Website&#9829;_ 
https://www.familyticker.com/ticker/tickers/w4m9b5ld2q9hnloi.png
_https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/vt2me72lida63gpn.png_
_https://i36.tinypic.com/14t8zt5.jpghttps://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/button-112.gif_
_ &#9829;Fell Pregnant With Sophie After Not Having AF for TWO Years..She's My Perfect Miracle! Diagnosed With PCOS Dec 08. Just Started Metformin-Hoping For Regular AF's&#9829;_​


----------



## Widger

These stories are all heartbreaking. You are all so brave to tell your story and hope that from being on here it gives you a little strength to keep going. I'm thinking of you all xx


----------



## oxSarahxo

Bunnipowder said:


> I had my baby boy Callum 3rd October 2008 weighing 9lb 14 oz everything seemed fine at first and then he started fitting and was on life support for the 5 days of his little life, post mortem revealed he had brain damage that was from a problem possible with the cord getting tangled towards the end of my pregnancy cutting off oxygen to his brain and heart resulting in the brain damage. Always be my little boy xxxxx

Just wanted to say well done for posting in here.

I wasn't sure wether I should or not but I decided to in the end.

I always think about Callum as our little angels were born on the same day.

Hope you're doing ok honeyxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful mummy

I had my little son at 22 weeks and 2 days. He was only with us for one hour. I had preterm labout. He was perfect in everyway but he jsut wasn't developed enough to cope on his own. The hospital refused to do anything because he was under the 24 week period. So I just had to hold my baby and see him slip away.

Its been six months now but I still get teary when I think about him. I will never forget him. I miss my angel. xxxxx


----------



## natasja32

Hopeful mummy said:


> I had my little son at 22 weeks and 2 days. He was only with us for one hour. I had preterm labout. He was perfect in everyway but he jsut wasn't developed enough to cope on his own. The hospital refused to do anything because he was under the 24 week period. So I just had to hold my baby and see him slip away.
> 
> Its been six months now but I still get teary when I think about him. I will never forget him. I miss my angel. xxxxx

Im so sorry for your loss sweetie. Its so unfair that our babies are not with us. Wish i could say something to make it better for you. Thinking of you.:hug::hug: If you need to talk you can always PM.

Natasja
xxxxx


----------



## babytots

i lost my angel jessica on the 21st april at 19 weeks not sure why but we know she was a poorly girl. so sorry for everyone elses losses its so sad to see how many of us have had to go through late losses, stillbirths etc. :hug: to you all and floaty kisses to all of our angels. x


----------



## natasja32

babytots said:


> i lost my angel jessica on the 21st april at 19 weeks not sure why but we know she was a poorly girl. so sorry for everyone elses losses its so sad to see how many of us have had to go through late losses, stillbirths etc. :hug: to you all and floaty kisses to all of our angels. x

Im so sorry for your loss sweetie....:hug::hug:


----------



## Tilly

:hugs::hugs:Sorry to hear of your losses everyone.


----------



## angelmummy

i lost kieran at 39+6 in feb 08. felt lack of movement and midwife could not find heartbeat. confirmed with a scan he had died. i will never forget that day. its like a video playing over and over in my head. he was a perfect 7 lb and 56 cm. my precious little man. 

i am now pregnant 17 weeks but terrified. have ds who is nearly 3.

hugs to all of you. its soo sad and terrible there are some many baby angels up in heaven. 

marie xx


----------



## natasja32

angelmummy said:


> i lost kieran at 39+6 in feb 08. felt lack of movement and midwife could not find heartbeat. confirmed with a scan he had died. i will never forget that day. its like a video playing over and over in my head. he was a perfect 7 lb and 56 cm. my precious little man.
> 
> i am now pregnant 17 weeks but terrified. have ds who is nearly 3.
> 
> hugs to all of you. its soo sad and terrible there are some many baby angels up in heaven.
> 
> marie xx

Im so sorry for your loss hunny. Big :hug: xxxx


----------



## DiddyDons

I am so sorry Marie :cry: I wishing you a smooth and boring pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Staceyxxx

So sorry for your losses everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## elles28

Thank you for being so strong & sharing the story of your angels. You are all amazing & I wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## SadMummy

I am soooo sorry for everybodys losses. It is truly the most tragic thing that can happen to anybody.

We lost our precious son aged 14 months on 10th November 08. He had a high temp after his MMR and died in his cot. The doctors put it down as SID's but we still believe that the MMR caused his death. I don't think we will ever stop grieving his death. I miss him more than words can describe.

3 weeks after losing out DS we found out I was pregnant but lost it at 7wks. Found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago and currently loosing this one as I type. Am heartbroken.


----------



## smith87999

Sad Mummy:hugs:... I am soooo sorry for you losses.... :hugs:


----------



## babytots

SadMummy said:


> I am soooo sorry for everybodys losses. It is truly the most tragic thing that can happen to anybody.
> 
> We lost our precious son aged 14 months on 10th November 08. He had a high temp after his MMR and died in his cot. The doctors put it down as SID's but we still believe that the MMR caused his death. I don't think we will ever stop grieving his death. I miss him more than words can describe.
> 
> 3 weeks after losing out DS we found out I was pregnant but lost it at 7wks. Found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago and currently loosing this one as I type. Am heartbroken.

so sorry for your loss of your son and also for your 2 recent losses :hugs: hun. x


----------



## hayley x

SadMummy said:


> I am soooo sorry for everybodys losses. It is truly the most tragic thing that can happen to anybody.
> 
> We lost our precious son aged 14 months on 10th November 08. He had a high temp after his MMR and died in his cot. The doctors put it down as SID's but we still believe that the MMR caused his death. I don't think we will ever stop grieving his death. I miss him more than words can describe.
> 
> 3 weeks after losing out DS we found out I was pregnant but lost it at 7wks. Found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago and currently loosing this one as I type. Am heartbroken.

:cry::cry::cry: I am soooo sorry to hear your story :hugs: I know theres nothing I can say but Im so sorry xxx


----------



## DiddyDons

SadMummy said:


> I am soooo sorry for everybodys losses. It is truly the most tragic thing that can happen to anybody.
> 
> We lost our precious son aged 14 months on 10th November 08. He had a high temp after his MMR and died in his cot. The doctors put it down as SID's but we still believe that the MMR caused his death. I don't think we will ever stop grieving his death. I miss him more than words can describe.
> 
> 3 weeks after losing out DS we found out I was pregnant but lost it at 7wks. Found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago and currently loosing this one as I type. Am heartbroken.



I am so sorry babe! I really am :cry: I wish I could make it better for you! Im so heartbroken for you :cry:

Lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs:

_&#9829;Mummy Misses You So Much Sophie &#9829;31.01.08&#9829; 
__&#9829;Sophie's Website&#9829;_
 _ https://tac.families.com/cb/265918.pnghttps://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/4507-181833-265605-a-O-2.jpg
&#9829;Fell Pregnant With Sophie After Not Having AF for TWO Years..She's My Perfect Miracle! Diagnosed With PCOS Dec 08. Sick Of My Stupid Body!! Hoping For Regular AF's&#9829;_​


----------



## NickyT75

SadMummy said:


> I am soooo sorry for everybodys losses. It is truly the most tragic thing that can happen to anybody.
> 
> We lost our precious son aged 14 months on 10th November 08. He had a high temp after his MMR and died in his cot. The doctors put it down as SID's but we still believe that the MMR caused his death. I don't think we will ever stop grieving his death. I miss him more than words can describe.
> 
> 3 weeks after losing out DS we found out I was pregnant but lost it at 7wks. Found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago and currently loosing this one as I type. Am heartbroken.



Oh hunni :hug: my heart is breaking for you :cry: xx


----------



## AP

Thank you for letting us in on your stories. You are ALL so brave!
Hugs for you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## UKMummy

The events on this thread make me sob. I am totally heartbroken for every one of you and I wish you all every success in whatever the future holds. Sending you all much love.


----------



## jacky24

SadMummy said:


> I am soooo sorry for everybodys losses. It is truly the most tragic thing that can happen to anybody.
> 
> We lost our precious son aged 14 months on 10th November 08. He had a high temp after his MMR and died in his cot. The doctors put it down as SID's but we still believe that the MMR caused his death. I don't think we will ever stop grieving his death. I miss him more than words can describe.
> 
> 3 weeks after losing out DS we found out I was pregnant but lost it at 7wks. Found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago and currently loosing this one as I type. Am heartbroken.

:hug:Im so sorry for your loss hun... One always thinks that your own story is horrible and sad and heartbreaking until you find others whom have felt more pain.....
I have realised.. from 4weeks pregnant to full term pregnant or a living child.... nothing compares to the pain of losing a CHILD.....:hug:
My prayers and thoughts are with you, i pray that You will find peace in your heart and that there is a Happy ending ahead for all of us....:hugs:


----------



## SadMummy

Thank you ladies for your kind words. Big :hug: to all.

No matter what age, or what the circumstances it is truly the most tragic thing to happen to any women. I feel like I could curl up and die right at this moment. The only thing keeping me going is the thought of getting pregnant again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinknpurple

:hug: I am very sorry for all of your losses. I lost my first born son at 10 months old to SIDS on 8th April 2004. The worst thing about SIDS is that there just aren't any answers. He was a perfectly happy little boy, just beginning to try to walk and talk and then he was gone, it's so unfair. I wish I could save others from the pain of losing a baby, my thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## babytots

:hugs: to you hunni it must be so so hard to lose a child after being with them for so long and seeing them grow and have a personality. 

sad mummy- the thought of being pg again is what kept me going when i lost my 2 angels (and of course my 2 gorgeous daughters) this time round its not as easy as i arent sure whether df will agree to ttc and risk going through more pain but i hope one day i will x


----------



## pinknpurple

babytots said:


> :hugs: to you hunni it must be so so hard to lose a child after being with them for so long and seeing them grow and have a personality.

That's it, in a nutshell, so glad someone understands. Thank you for your kind words :) xxx


----------



## rachjim98

Hi everyone.. I am so sorry to read all of your stories. I feel your pain and it is terrible to lose a child at any stage of its development or life! 

We lost our daughter Rebecca @ 19+5 weeks on November 19th,2008. We went in for our 20week scan and she had no heartbeat. I was induced the next day.
We have now found out after another loss just recently that Rebecca's death was caused by a virus that I carry that caused genetic defects to her. She was tiny but perfect I wish I could of never let her go. As I am sure you all can relate:hug:
 



Attached Files:







Flowers BG 007.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 55









Flowers BG 011.jpg
File size: 86.4 KB
Views: 67


----------



## Jkelmum

Sad mummy and pinknpurple :hugs:


----------



## babytots

rach those pics of rebecca are beautiful thank you for sharing them. x


----------



## pinknpurple

Rachjim98 so sorry to hear of your beautiful angel Rebecca, thank you for sharing her story with us. :hug: xxxx


----------



## SadMummy

Today is a black day. Woke up to what I thought was Alfie shouting Mummy and for that split second....... 
It was the neighbours kids in the garden. 

Am feeling enough pain for the whole wide world today.

Sending big hugs to all you beautiful ladies. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinknpurple

:hugs: Sadmummy. For a long time after I lost my little boy, I would wake at night hearing him cry. I even got up a few times to see to him before I realised he wasn't there. I'm so sorry you're feeling so much pain today and I just really wanted you to know that I will be thinking of you. :hug: sweetie and, although you don't really know me if you need to talk to someone you are welcome to pm me. Take care hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## DiddyDons

SadMummy said:


> Today is a black day. Woke up to what I thought was Alfie shouting Mummy and for that split second.......
> It was the neighbours kids in the garden.
> 
> Am feeling enough pain for the whole wide world today.
> 
> Sending big hugs to all you beautiful ladies. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aw hunni, that must be so hard :cry: My heart breaks for you! I wish Alfie waas here with you :sad1: I bet hes beautiful!!

Lots of huge hugs to you babe :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


_&#9829;Proud Mummy To Sophie, An Angel Born Perfectly Into Heaven! 31.01.08 &#9829;
&#9829;Sophie's Website&#9829;_ 
https://tac.families.com/cb/265917.pnghttps://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/4507-181833-265605-a-O-2.jpg
_https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/vt2me72lida63gpn.png_https://i36.tinypic.com/14t8zt5.jpg
_https://newtickers.bump-and-beyond.com/30/3061/306175.png
__&#9829;Fell Pregnant With Sophie After Not Having AF for TWO Years! Diagnosed With PCOS Dec 08&#9829;_
​


----------



## selina-ann

i misscarried at 5 weeks and altho it was still tiny it was my baby and i actually passed the fetus it tore me apart and i didnt respond to anyone or anythin for weeks so i could not imagine how hard it cud of been for thoes of u who had ur baby and it got taken away,alls i an say is i admire ur currage and my love goes to u all. xxx


----------



## lisamick

hi, i lost my little girl ronnie 16th jan 09 at 24weeks i had pre term labour caused by an infection , tho we dont know what infection!! just called chorioamniotis which meens infection, i had a 7 week miscarriage before ronnie but also have a daughter frankie who is 4 and happy and healthy ! we are ttc now this is my 3rd monthof tryingxx


----------



## DiddyDons

lisamick said:


> hi, i lost my little girl ronnie 16th jan 09 at 24weeks i had pre term labour caused by an infection , tho we dont know what infection!! just called chorioamniotis which meens infection, i had a 7 week miscarriage before ronnie but also have a daughter frankie who is 4 and happy and healthy ! we are ttc now this is my 3rd monthof tryingxx


Hi hun, so sorry for your loss :( I think I met you on another forum the other day. Good luck TTC x x x


----------



## babytots

sad mummy i'm sorry your feeling pain today must be so hard. i wake in the mornings and for a split second feel like i am still pg then realise that i'm not :cry: 

yesterday i even called my youngest jessica i was in a world of my own thinking about her and my daughter started playing up and her name just slipped out. made me feel so sad as jessica was the double of her sister and i'll never get to see jessica grow up or be naughty for me to shout at her iykwim.

:hug: to everyone who needs them. x


----------



## willbamom1day

I know this is an old post but some how stumbled across it and i wish i could give each one of you a hug and kind word personaly. My heart breaks for you and the tears I am shedding is beacuse I know your babies are in heaven. I have paryed for strength and blessings to come your way.


----------



## bbhopes

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1478780&l=6978752c84&id=545036932

My son was born in Oct 2008 full term, but died four days later due to heart defects they discovered during the autopsy. (nearly a year and we're still waiting on the final report - unbeleiveable!!) We were actually questioned like we had done something wrong. Just utterly unbeleiveable. I also had a miscarriage in Oct 07 so October isn't a very happy time for me. I'm currently trying again for another child.


----------



## bbhopes

link didn't work.


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: I'm so sorry. :cry: was he at home when he died? My son died unexpectidly (sp) and we were questioned too, police round the house and everything :( it was a shock I felt they were blaming me but I now understand its what they have to do. Nothing was found in my sons PM so he has no real cause of death. I cant believe your still waiting for the full report!!! Good Luck with TTC :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1478780&l=6978752c84&id=545036932

Hope this works for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## hayley x

He's gorgeous, looks like he's smiling :) xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

my heart has broken reading your stories of your angel babies... i wish none of you ever had to experience the pain you've suffered. i truly think you are all so brave and strong to have shared your stories

i wish all of you happiness for the future in whichever paths your lives take x x
:hugs:


----------



## jnall1965

hayley x said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1478780&l=6978752c84&id=545036932
> 
> Hope this works for you :hugs: xxx

He is beautiful


----------



## bbhopes

Hayley thank you sooooo much for putting the picture of my son up, I couldn't get it to work. He did look like he was smiling.


----------



## bbhopes

We had rushed to the hospital but he couldn't be saved, they tried for nearly an hour. We stood and watched the whole time. Here we watched him being born four days earlier and then he was already gone. And then to be questioned and locked out of our house, was just inexcuseable. And now still waiting nearly a year later for the final report is just ... what is the word...


----------



## bbhopes

I have a poem I want to share though, it's helped me and I hope it helps you too.

A Different Child by Pandora MacMillian

People notice, there's a special glow around you.
You glow, surrounded with love.
Never doubting you are wanted;
only look at the pride and joy,
in your mother & fathers eyes.

And if sometimes, between the smiles,
there's a trace of tears, 
one day you'll understand.

You'll understand, 
there was once another child,
a different child, 
who was in their hopes and dreams.

That child will never outgrow the baby clothes.
That child will never keep them up at night.
In fact, that child will never be any trouble at all.

Except sometimes in a silent moment,
when mother & father miss so much,
that different child.

May hope & love wrap you warmly,
& may you learn the lesson forever.
How infinetely precious,
how infinetely fragile,
Is this life on earth.

One day, as a young man or woman,
you may see another mothers tears.
Another father's silent grief
Then you, and you alone,
will understand & offer the greatest comfort.

When all hope seems lost, you will tell them,
with great compassion.
"I know how you feel, I'm only here
because my mother tried again."


----------



## jackie.d

Hi, my baby boy douglas was born last septemeber 11, 08, at 24 weeks and was in neonatal for 4 days before he sadly passed away due to a perferated tummy. They tried to operate on him aswell but unfortanatly it didnt help him. Douglas took his last breath and died in my arms when he was 4 days old. :cry: xx


----------



## bbhopes

Jackie,
I'm so sorry for what you went through, my son was also four days. I noticed the date just passed and wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## hedgewitch

hi guys,
i have had 16 consecutive miscarriages all between 8-12 weeks in the last 5 years, a ten week ectopic last august and then finally after a much wanted pregnancy on the 15th july 2009 my daughter grew her wings at 34+3weeks. she had multiple cord accidents(nuchalx2.5 tight, 2xtrue knots, complete body entanglement, compression, stricture, torsion) that caused her to have seizures, one day she had a massive seizure and her little heart couldn't cope anymore. she was born 3 days later asleep on 18th july 2009, 5lb 3oz and perfect in every way. she just fell asleep, 
we miss all our babies every day,xxx

my daughter Lilly-Maye, xxx
 



Attached Files:







2009_0722Image0061_edited-5.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## babybaillie

I lost my baby boy at 22 weeks when he was born asleep. That was back in 2003. We now have a beautiful 4 year old daughter and im expecting another daughter in jan.

All your angels are gorgeous. Its heartbreaking to realise how many of us there are out there. I only wish id known of this site back when i really needed it


----------



## Nik09

My Freya was born sleeping at 21+1, in June 2008 due to me having an incompetent cervix.

Nik xxx


----------



## rachelrhin0

My first girl Carly was born at 28w3d. She lived in the NICU for 4 months before passing away from a heart defect. She was born on 11/15/07 and passed on 3/9/08. Our 2nd daughter was stillborn at 32w2d on 11/7/08. There was no cause found for her death.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r-1q-G3kRk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6-kR5hACpc


----------



## DiddyDons

rachelrhin0 said:


> My first girl Carly was born at 28w3d. She lived in the NICU for 4 months before passing away from a heart defect. She was born on 11/15/07 and passed on 3/9/08. Our 2nd daughter was stillborn at 32w2d on 11/7/08. There was no cause found for her death.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r-1q-G3kRk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6-kR5hACpc


:cry::cry::cry: I am so very sorry for your loss of your 2 very beautiful daughters, I really am. Life is so very cruel. I lost my little girl and my only child 19months ago for no known reason aswell. I am here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## netty

:hugs:
:cry:

The girls are so beautiful what lovely tributes


----------



## netty

rachelrhin0

:hugs:
:cry:

The girls are so beautiful what lovely tributes


----------



## rachelrhin0

Thank you ladies. Getting through Carly's loss was a little easier b/c I was pregnant with Hannah. I haven't been pregnant again since Hannah. I've wanted to be though. DH and I are going to try again in December. I think NOT being pregnant so soon afer a loss this time has made me actually face the music and grieve like a person should after a loss.


----------



## DiddyDons

If you ever need us to talk about anything hun then we are all here for you. I am just so very sorry. to loose one baby is heartbreaking enough :cry:.....:hugs: x x x


----------



## hayley x

:cry: rachelrhin0 - I watched your daughters videos on youtube just a few days ago through a link from my sons, I cried through most of it and couldnt even watch all of it but did go back and watch it later on. massive :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tsia

so sad reading your stories, hearing your heartaches. the world is so cruel . hugs to you all- ~~ I can only imagine what you may be going through. xx :hugs: :sad2:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

my sisters friend abbey lost her little girl a few days ago, abbey is 15 years old. her little girl maddy stopped moving when she was 25 weeks pregnant, they induced her and found the cord was wrapped twice around the babys neck. she was born sleeping.

https://www.youtube.com/user/AbbeySays#play/favorites/1/Rjd5RzXBaXc


----------



## DiddyDons

I am so sorry to hear about Abby's little girl :cry: Shes beautiful and so cute. She reminds me of my little girl because they look about the same size. So tragic that she has gone through this so young at the tender age of 15 :cry: 

Thanks for sharing. Im sure little Maddy and my Sophie are playing together in the clouds x x x x


----------



## Momof2kiddos

DiddyDons said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Abby's little girl :cry: Shes beautiful and so cute. She reminds me of my little girl because they look about the same size. So tragic that she has gone through this so young at the tender age of 15 :cry:
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Im sure little Maddy and my Sophie are playing together in the clouds x x x x

im so sorry to hear about your little girl :cry: im sure you are right about them playing together in the clouds :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

SadMummy said:


> I am soooo sorry for everybodys losses. It is truly the most tragic thing that can happen to anybody.
> 
> We lost our precious son aged 14 months on 10th November 08. He had a high temp after his MMR and died in his cot. The doctors put it down as SID's but we still believe that the MMR caused his death. I don't think we will ever stop grieving his death. I miss him more than words can describe.
> 
> 3 weeks after losing out DS we found out I was pregnant but lost it at 7wks. Found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago and currently loosing this one as I type. Am heartbroken.

Oh honey! How heartbreaking and unfair - I am deeply, deeply sorry, and thinking of you.

You're all so strong, ladies. You may not feel it but you are. You've been/are going through one of the worst things imaginable, and you're still here - surviving. Well done to all of you, and please accept my apologies, hugs and empathy <3 xxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

hedgewitch said:


> hi guys,
> i have had 16 consecutive miscarriages all between 8-12 weeks in the last 5 years, a ten week ectopic last august and then finally after a much wanted pregnancy on the 15th july 2009 my daughter grew her wings at 34+3weeks. she had multiple cord accidents(nuchalx2.5 tight, 2xtrue knots, complete body entanglement, compression, stricture, torsion) that caused her to have seizures, one day she had a massive seizure and her little heart couldn't cope anymore. she was born 3 days later asleep on 18th july 2009, 5lb 3oz and perfect in every way. she just fell asleep,
> we miss all our babies every day,xxx
> 
> my daughter Lilly-Maye, xxx

So, so sorry :( she is beautiful, and so are you.

I hope this doesn't cause any offence, but have you been to a specialist due to the number of mcs you've had? They may be able to pinpoint a problem.

Again, I am so sorry :'( xxx


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow this is an old thread, and oddly two years to the day later to when this thread was posted and when I responded, also, I was discovering another of my little girls had died.


----------



## Tasha

Momof2kiddos said:


> my sisters friend abbey lost her little girl a few days ago, abbey is 15 years old. her little girl maddy stopped moving when she was 25 weeks pregnant, they induced her and found the cord was wrapped twice around the babys neck. she was born sleeping.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/AbbeySays#play/favorites/1/Rjd5RzXBaXc

This is so sad. I cant imagine going through that so young :cry: I saw another video of hers and clicked on it, and she is pregnant again due April 18th next year, I hope she gets her rainbow :flower:


----------



## hayley x

feel sick reading this again :( Alex had been dead less than a week when I posted, now it feels he was never here at all :cry:


----------



## Tasha

hayley x said:


> feel sick reading this again :( Alex had been dead less than a week when I posted, now it feels he was never here at all :cry:

Massive :hugs::hugs: Hayley, it is hard when you feel so far away from your baby.

I was up til 4am cos I couldnt stop thinking about all that we have been through since I posted on here the first time. If only I had known that my life would be destroyed again :cry:


----------



## hayley x

Tasha said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> feel sick reading this again :( Alex had been dead less than a week when I posted, now it feels he was never here at all :cry:
> 
> Massive :hugs::hugs: Hayley, it is hard when you feel so far away from your baby.
> 
> I was up til 4am cos I couldnt stop thinking about all that we have been through since I posted on here the first time. If only I had known that my life would be destroyed again :cry:Click to expand...

:( it really is so unfair :( the grief is enormous losing just the one baby but to grieve for 2, well its impossible to imagine :( the only comfort is you know they have eachother :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Tasha said:


> Oh wow this is an old thread, and oddly two years to the day later to when this thread was posted and when I responded, also, I was discovering another of my little girls had died.

That is weird indeed .. I'm so sorry for your losses :cry: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

hayley x said:


> feel sick reading this again :( Alex had been dead less than a week when I posted, now it feels he was never here at all :cry:

:cry::hugs: xx


----------

